# Wasserpanscher auf 2 Rädern



## mitch (1. Apr. 2008)

Hallo ihr Wasserliebhaber  ,

wer seine Schuppen am 26./27. April 2008  mal lüften will: 

8. Motorradsternfahrt nach Kulmbach


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wasserpanscher auf 2 Rädern*

hallo motorradfahrendeteichler,

nur noch 5 tage, hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit so wie letztes jahr


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wasserpanscher auf 2 Rädern*

hallo leute,

falls ihr nix am teich zu tun habt  

motorräder soweit das auge reicht:
 

die kulmbacher plassenburg im hintergrund:
 

die berliner polizei-staffel:
 

und morgen gehts erst richtig los


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wasserpanscher auf 2 Rädern*

hallo an die nicht dabeigewesenen,

super wetter ca. 20°C sonne pur, ca. 25000-30000 bikes in der stadt + ANTENNE BAYERN Studiotechniker Nullinger:  

kurzum: einfach gut   

ps: vieleicht sollte ich nächstes jahr mal meine goldies mitfahren lassen   hat da jemand eine idee


----------



## jochen (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wasserpanscher auf 2 Rädern*

Hi Mitch,

wir waren heute in der fränkischen Schweiz,
da gings zu wie an einem Bienenstock.

alle Richtung KU...


----------

